# Cover of my horse on "Back in the Saddle, Summer 2010"



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is my horse, photo by Bob Langrish, at Hacienda Del Zorro Stables in Osteen, Florida


----------



## BlackAmethyst (Oct 4, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

it's a mare, everbody think's she is a male, lol


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations! I can't imagine getting that lucky. You're framing the cover, right? I think it deserves a spot above the fireplace. =D


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

She is so pretty!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, she looks gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm so jealous, I'd kill for one of my guys to be featured somewhere like this.
Can't wait to get my copy in the mail!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! She's STUNNING!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is awesome , def. worth bragging rights and a frame above the fireplace like riccilove said : ) She is beautiful!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! I would LOVE one of my horses to be on a cover for ANYTHING equine, from horse.com to doversaddlery to wetsern horseman, horse illustrated, horse and rider, etc!
I would DEFENTITLY be framing it and sending copies to all my friends!
Gorgeous mare!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Stunning! I'm jealous


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

She's so beautiful and so BLACK! Wow! Congrats! What is her breeding by the way?


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful mare, beautiful picture. Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> She's so beautiful and so BLACK! Wow! Congrats! What is her breeding by the way?


 She is (wishfullyX invitation Only)
Here mother is one ther most versitile horses in the AQHA, and her father is one of the best stallions in the AQHA

This is her pedigree VV

Tnt Tinkerbell Quarter Horse


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*sigh* if dreams had hooves and their manes floated in the breeze, they would all be your mare.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> *sigh* if dreams had hooves and their manes floated in the breeze, they would all be your mare.


That's SO poetical! WOW! 
My horse is related to her,lol! On his QH side, not his Paint side.
Again, gorgeous. Maybe make that your new avatar?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

lol, what can I say, she inspired me!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Have her ready tomorrow, I am hitching the trailer now and leaving the house in my pajamas.

She is so gorgeous I am drooling, I have always loved a black horse.


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, you must be so proud of your horse! This picture is gorgeous!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

*Drools*
What a gorgeous mare! She makes an awesome cover


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> *sigh* if dreams had hooves and their manes floated in the breeze, they would all be your mare.


 Thank you! That has been one of the nicest comments i have ever heard! Thank you!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful mare. Congrats


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You lucky duck! haha she's gorgeous


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

beautiful <MARE> lol


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! Your girl is a "covergirl", how many can say that! I remember when I got my copy of Back in the Saddle, and was very impressed with that stunning horse on the cover. Small world, eh?!

And yes, you must frame the cover! How often does that happen to anyone!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Again,wow!!
How did you get it on there? Like, send in a good pic or something?
gah..... our making me drool and feel like going on a picture spree. Off course, I have to clean the pasture AGAIN first........


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Again,wow!!
> How did you get it on there? Like, send in a good pic or something?
> gah..... our making me drool and feel like going on a picture spree. Off course, I have to clean the pasture AGAIN first........


 lol no we had bob langrish come out and shoot photos and companies buy pictures from him, and they happened to pic my horse.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow so cool!


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Junebug said:


> lol no we had bob langrish come out and shoot photos and companies buy pictures from him, and they happened to pic my horse.


I usually have MEN on the covers of my books and BELIEVE me there have been times when I've wanted to put some of those hunky cover models out in my pasture. >>wicked grin<<

Love the cover. Bet your author is pleased as punch.

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

